# DownEaster Sand/Salt Spreaders



## DownEasterMfg (Mar 12, 2018)

*Any Input on DownEaster brand products!? *


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Good product, but haven't changed in 15 years... Get with the times...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Triple L said:


> Good product, but haven't changed in 15 years... Get with the times...


what's its supposed to "do" differently if its already a good product as you say?

Ive only ever sued the 2 yard stainless steel sander for 1 ton mounting.
a few of them over the years and they are better than many others Ive used.

its a very basic/simple thing
what updates does it need?
thats like saying you need to modernize a shovel.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

tpendagast said:


> what's its supposed to "do" differently if its already a good product as you say?
> 
> Ive only ever sued the 2 yard stainless steel sander for 1 ton mounting.
> a few of them over the years and they are better than many others Ive used.
> ...


Absolutely, the shovel where I live gets modernized every year they make changes to the handle and shape of the scoop add cutting teeth to it or what not there is always a new shovel at home Depot every spring that is lighter stronger and better...

Look at a western striker and a downeaster v box... That should say everything I'm saying...

Swing away or fold up chute like a smith
controller that has light options, pre wet ect

The real game changer would be offering a gas v box that is full hydraulic, torbran or whatever has a similar option but no independent control of the feeder and spinner... I would probably buy one in a heartbeat, 13hp EFI Honda, full hydraulic with independent spinner controls, all stainless steel, non intrusion cab wiring harness... Maybe I'm asking for too much?


----------



## DownEasterMfg (Mar 12, 2018)

* DownEaster *Does offer a removable flip chute on our sanders.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Triple L said:


> Absolutely, the shovel where I live gets modernized every year they make changes to the handle and shape of the scoop add cutting teeth to it or what not there is always a new shovel at home Depot every spring that is lighter stronger and better...
> 
> Look at a western striker and a downeaster v box... That should say everything I'm saying...
> 
> ...


Down Easter doesn't offer all or most of that in options depending on how you order your equipment?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

tpendagast said:


> Down Easter doesn't offer all or most of that in options depending on how you order your equipment?


Maybe they can answer that and post pictures then...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> The real game changer would be offering a gas v box that is full hydraulic, torbran or whatever has a similar option but no independent control of the feeder and spinner... I would probably buy one in a heartbeat, 13hp EFI Honda, full hydraulic with independent spinner controls, all stainless steel, non intrusion cab wiring harness... Maybe I'm asking for too much?


Very interesting concept Chad.

One of the local lowballers is doing that with medium duty trucks. They lease the trucks, have a spreader set up with a separate engine and hydros that can be moved from truck to truck.

Can't say for sure whether I would invest in one, but it is definitely worth looking at.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very interesting concept Chad.
> 
> One of the local lowballers is doing that with medium duty trucks. They lease the trucks, have a spreader set up with a separate engine and hydros that can be moved from truck to truck.
> 
> Can't say for sure whether I would invest in one, but it is definitely worth looking at.


Talk to @Aerospace Eng

That's the project he and I were going to do over the summer before I decided to go gas small spreaders and build the 4300 as a big spreader.


----------



## DownEasterMfg (Mar 12, 2018)

Triple L said:


> Absolutely, the shovel where I live gets modernized every year they make changes to the handle and shape of the scoop add cutting teeth to it or what not there is always a new shovel at home Depot every spring that is lighter stronger and better...
> 
> Look at a western striker and a downeaster v box... That should say everything I'm saying...
> 
> ...


I wouldnt say you are asking to much 


Triple L said:


> Absolutely, the shovel where I live gets modernized every year they make changes to the handle and shape of the scoop add cutting teeth to it or what not there is always a new shovel at home Depot every spring that is lighter stronger and better...
> 
> Look at a western striker and a downeaster v box... That should say everything I'm saying...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say you are asking to much!! That would be the ultimate spreader design for sure!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DownEasterMfg said:


> I wouldn't say you are asking to much!! That would be the ultimate spreader design for sure!!


I guess you have your work cut oot for you.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

DownEasterMfg said:


> *Any Input on DownEaster brand products!? *


My DownEaster dump-trailer has been a brute...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DownEasterMfg said:


> I wouldnt say you are asking to much
> 
> I wouldn't say you are asking to much!! That would be the ultimate spreader design for sure!!


Make one! EFI Honda would eliminate alot of wiring into the cab for choke and crap and problems with choke motors ect, my EFI Honda generator starts no matter how cold it is outside and is worth every penny I paid for it... Imagine a EFI Salter with dual hydraulics, pretty much the untimate spreader if guys that don't want to commit to PTO powered trucks like mark o said...

If you guys are looking for a game changer to get back into the spreader business this is it! And like on the boss forge rust issue thread use legit stainless wire for welding... Your spreader would leave others in salt dust!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are they going to put lids on it and a block heater for all the guys who buy salt from a salt yard and end up with something left in the hopper.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Triple L said:


> The real game changer would be offering a gas v box that is full hydraulic, torbran or whatever has a similar option but no independent control of the feeder and spinner... I would probably buy one in a heartbeat, 13hp EFI Honda, full hydraulic with independent spinner controls, all stainless steel, non intrusion cab wiring harness... Maybe I'm asking for too much?


Controls might be a hiccup ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Controls might be a hiccup ?


Why? Electric over hydraulic controllers and valve bodies make it a non issue.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why? Electric over hydraulic controllers and valve bodies make it a non issue.


Guess I have never used electric over hydro valves in the past and am not familiar might be a good alternative.

Interesting I mentioned this type of a set up of using a gas engine to power a pump to control hydro motors last year...no one seemed interested or knowledgeable ???


----------

